# Natural Wire Gold Pictures



## mlgdave (Mar 18, 2011)

I love these wire specimens, these wire gold specimens from Liberty Wa are some of my favorite. They are small but I have also had some wire clusters in the 20+ gram range. These wires are all about 0.10 gram up to about 0.30 of a gram typically















Nope I dont refine these either..............

mlgdave


----------

